# Extreme Pain After Intercourse



## ms_pw

This has happened to me before, maybe twice in my life until about 6 months ago, it has happened three times. Firstly, I am new to this community. I have had mild IBS on & off for about 10 years. I am 39 years old and have been in the same relationship for about 3 years. Our sex life has been fraught with difficulties when I began to develop interstitial cystitis shortly before we met. It has subsided, for the most part. I have always enjoyed a healthy libido, have not been sexually-abused and up until the last 4 years, never had any pain associated with sex, excepting a couple of times when I had 'episodes' like what I am about to describe.It usually happens in the mornings, before I evacuate my bowel. I am usually pretty regular, but lately, my IBS has gotten pretty bad. Needless to say, I haven't had sex since. Its been about a week now. Aside from that, what happens is, we have intercourse. I am aroused, it is enjoyable sex. Everything is normal. Then, I will feel a deep cramp begin in my lower abdomen. Its not really localized anywhere, pretty generalized throughout my abdomen. It starts out small, and usually before we finish sex, so I will have to stop if I feel this. It grows more intense over about a 10 minute period until I am barely able to walk. I run a very high fever and it comes on very quickly, around 101-102 and I will start sweating profusely. I am nauseous, and have to evacuate. Then I wind-up on the toilet with a pail in front of me having violent diarrhea and vomiting, _spontaneously_. Its as if my body has gone into some sort of shock and everything is leaving. Sweat literally pours off of me. Its terrible. The first time it happened I actually lost consciousness. My lips and fingers curled-up and I was out cold on the bathroom floor. I called 911 and an emergency team came out. By the time they got there and took my vitals I was normal, but dehydrated and exhausted. Nothing was wrong. So, I always recover, but it usually wears me out for a day or two. I have talked with my doctor about this and he assumes its associated with IBS, but we haven't really gone any further with it becasue I have been so focused on the cystitis. I plan on seeing him specifically about IBS when he returns from vacation after the first of the year. What I'd like to know is if anyone else with IBS has experienced this. I have never heard of this sort of thing happening to anyone else before. Its always exactly as I described. The whole process takes about an hour from the first sign of pain to the end of it. The best I can figure is that I need to wait until I have evacuated my bowel before having sex. Pretty simple, but wow! Its amazing. I just really need to connect with anyone else who goes through this. I'm not certain its connected with IBS, but if others have gone through this with IBS it would help me have a better idea about what the cause is. Thanks.


----------



## moppy66

I'm sorry your having a tough time and I know exactly how you feel.What you describe happens to me a lot. I nearly passed out on the toilet after sex once. Otherwise, I sometimes get the spontaneous D and vomiting in the mornings. I also get a terribly high fever, which causes me to rip my clothes off and lie on the bathroom floor shaking once I'm done. I don't really know what causes to such an adverse reaction (apart from the movement of sex). I've read about the same situation you describe plenty of times on this forum though. I would recommend waiting until you feel "empty" to have sex. Or just take it slow lying on your side to minimize movement.Hope this helps!


----------



## ms_pw

Oh, wow! Thank you. I mean, I think. I'm sorry you know what its like, but I thank you for telling me it happens to you too, and that you have read other people's posts describing similar experiences. This helps me to narrow the cause-down. The pain is so horrific I fear for my life. Its truly terrifying. Its so strange how it just passes away after awhile. A huge part of the distress from something like this is not know what's causing it. I feel like I'm getting closer to it.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Could you be allergic to a spermacide or latex in a condom?Have you talked to the gynecologist to see if there is any issues with endometriosis?There can be a reaction in the body via the vagus nerve to abdominal pain that can cause fainting as well as some vomiting and other symptoms as well.


----------



## 20960

Oh dear lord! That sounds horrible!! Iv never heard of that happening even with endometriosis, i seem to have endo and i get dull pain during sex but it doesnt seem to affect my bowels or make me vomit. Like Kathleen said it could be an allergy but i would think that would just cause itching and stuff but idk. Well please go to the gyno and if he says its ibs go to a diff cuz that sound horrible and theres gotta be something thats causing this and it doesnt seem like ibs. Go to the doctor! ANd i really hope you feel better!


----------



## ms_pw

Kathleen M. said:


> Could you be allergic to a spermacide or latex in a condom?Have you talked to the gynecologist to see if there is any issues with endometriosis?There can be a reaction in the body via the vagus nerve to abdominal pain that can cause fainting as well as some vomiting and other symptoms as well.


While I do not have an allergy to latex or spermicide, I don't use them anyway. About a year ago I got on the pill becasue the latex was causing some tissue irritation. I wanted to eliminate anything that my exacerbate my IC in any way. Also, I have rough PMT and have a history of ectopic preg. It just made sense for me to get on the pill. I was diagnosed via laporoscopy back in the 80's with endometriosis. I was very young. The lesion was very small and, as the doc explained, "behind the bowel and attached to an artery," which was his reason for not removing it. Also, he purported that a lesion of that size couldn't be causing me the kind of pain I was having. I started on BC pills, very strong ones that stopped my periods for a year, then I came off them entirely, majorly improved my diet, and never had a problem with it again. I used to get mid-cycle cysts along with the endometrial pain, but the cysts would hurt at mid-month, while the endometriosis was hurting at menses. This is why I thought it might be cysts, but my GYN says he doesn't think its cysts because he's never found any upon palpation and I have been on the pill for a year. Thanks. I wonder where it that the vagus nerve runs exactly. If its anywhere near the lesion (whether it is still there or not is unknown) or near an inflamed area of my colon, that could be contributing to it. I should find some anatomy pictures.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I'm not sure if it matters if the lesion is by the nerve.A lot of things (even for some people the sight of blood) can set it off.Any sort of abdominal pain can set it off, even swallowing a pretzel the wrong way (if you remember that incident from early in Bush's presidency) can have the nerve react and drop your blood pressure and make you feel faint and nauseated.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vasovagal-syncope/DS00806 has some info. I don't know if it explains everything, but it can make abdominal pain cause other symptoms.


----------



## 20960

Ms PW Are you thinking mabe the pill caused this? or the endo? im only 19 and i just started the a BC to stop my period all together for a while incase my ibs is really endo on the bowel, but i dont wanna make things worse if the pill may be whats making you so sick.


----------



## 20960

I was thinking mabe your guys are allergic to sperm i googled: sperm allergies vomiting Diarrhea, and found that those could be symptoms of a sperm allergy on website even mentioned passing out. So look it up and mabe thats what you guys have?


----------



## ms_pw

Kathleen - thanks for the link. I'll look further into that. Beanie - I don't use spermicide or condoms. I am on the pill and in a monogamous relationship. I don't think I am allergic to sperm either because this has only happened three times in the three years he and I have been together, and 5 times in my whole life. If I were allergic to sperm I would have had symptoms a lot more often. I don't think the pill has anything to do with it either. You could be feeling some nausea from taking the pill but that's normal and usually goes away in a couple of weeks. I went through what you're going through when I was about your age. The pill should help. It helped me. I thought it might have been a cyst rupturing. If y'all have ever felt that, its a similar kind of pain. But the thing is, its only happened in the mornings, first-thing, before I evacuated my bowel. There may be something about the position of my bowel when full in the morning and having intercourse. I found an image of the vagus nerve innervation. Vagus Nerve InnervationIt shows a spot on the descending colon where I may be feeling the pressure building int he mornings. Its exactly where I am feeling most of the pain I am having and have been having for the past week. Perhaps I've had mild IBS for awhile and, since i have a pretty healthy diet, it doesn't flare-up much, but the pressure of a full bowel and intercourse might be enough to cause me to go vaso-vagal. I will definitely talk with my doc about it. Thanks.


----------



## 20960

Ok yeah that makes sence. Well i hope you get some answers from a doctor and i hope theres something they can do! I hope that never happens to me it sounds horrifying! Good luck!


----------



## ms_pw

I just read some more on vasovagal syncope and I don't; think that's what's going on with me. That seems like a sudden occurrence of blood-pressure drop. It doesn't say anything about spontaneous vomiting and diarrhea. But I won't rule it out. But it doesn't explain the vomit/diarrhea-thing. And I don;t always lose consciousness. Usually I don't, but wish I would!


----------



## AmiA

Hi there. I was wondering if you went to the doctor yet? I don't have IBS, but I do have PCOS (cystic ovaries), and I have had episodes that mirror yours. Its happened about 4-5 times in my life, and it happens much the same way as yours. Doctors have not been able to tell me what the problem is, but there is DEFINATELTLY a problem!!


----------



## BQ

I've had this happen a few times too. Very few though.. maybe a handful of times over the years. I just figured it was part of the whole IBS thing... and my stupid gut over-reacting to whatever!Told my husband not to take it personally. And he hasn't. LOLBQ


----------



## 20960

So did you guys ever find out whats causing this? Is it from cysits? Or no one knows? ANyways im a nervous person so iv been scared this might happen to me sex is already painful.


----------



## Hopeful04

I'm an IBS-C sufferer since about age 17 or 18. I'm 23 now and recently have been feeling pretty good. But I recently discovered this site and read your post on extreme pain after intercourse and was extremely relieved to find out that other people have had this happen. Don't want to get too graphic but even though I am a virgin, I have plenty of drive and can't wait until the day I'm married, but there's a big problem. Like anyone I discovered self pleasurement to ease pent-up sexual energy. I'm not even talking toys or objects, just a little pressure when necessary. But one day after what I can only assume was an orgasm I gave myself, I had an experience almost exactly like what you described in your post - extreme pain in the bowel region, instant need to evacuate, intense heartrate and profuse sweating, etc. Everything except the vomiting. I thought I'd really hurt myself somehow doing something completely normal. The pain subsided after a while but left a horrible dull, uncomfortable ache in my bowel area that lasted for months, as if something was twisted and I could feel every single activity in my bowel area. Not pleasant. This happened a couple times, pretty much any time I did it. I also have anxiety issues and let me tell you that went through the roof. Well I had hoped that this would go away after some time, so I managed to avoid letting myself orgasm (though if it happens in your sleep not much you can do :-/ ) for a couple years. Well, once again, it happend and I was gentle but now there's that terrible dull ache in my bowel region again.What am I supposed to do?? I feel stupid going to the doctor saying it hurts if I masturbate, and right now I feel like it's impossible to have sex at all, after marriage or otherwise. Should I just become a nun and give up my dreams of finding the perfect man someday?? Right now I'm so depressed I can barely move. Help!!!!


----------



## 20960

Hopeful!I think you should go to the gyno sometimes its hard to bring stuff like this up but doctors usually arnt embaressed by what you tell them. And mabe a birth control pill would help you. My problem with sex is it hurts, like i used to get a deep pain in my abdomen and the birth control pill helped that.but sometimes i get pressure in on my butt like im gonna fart when im haveing sex and its uncomfortable. And Iv noticed that if i have an orgasm at night i can go to the bathroom well the next morning. Its wierd mabe its the contractions or something. Okk lots of info.......... haha


----------



## amanda8

Beanie-The orgasm and ability to poop connection is not at all unusual. have been going to physical therapy for pelvic floor dyssynergia (dysfunction). My pelvic floor muscles were always tensed, probably as a result of years of constant fear of having a D accident and IBS pain.One of the things I learned through therapy was that not only was my lower colon always tensed up, but my vaginal walls were tensed up as well. The entire pelvic floor is connected, you see. You tense your bum, it also tenses your vagina. And vice versa. I never realized it or thought I had a problem. I never had pain with intercourse, but I got that "pressure" you talk about and always felt like I had to pass gas, even though nothing happened. This, my therapist said, was a result of my muscles always being flexed. One of the side effects of this disorder is that you often experience difficulty pooping. Many women who suffer from PFD are also chronically contipated. They can also suffer from urinary leakage issues, pain with intercourse, etc.So, long story short, the therapist told me that one of the best ways to relax the pelvic floor was to have an orgasm. Coupled with the fact you are inserting a large object in your vagina which stretches the muscles, this can assist in relaxing you and helping you poop.Interesting, huh!


----------



## 20960

Wow that is interesting........I dont think i have that though i have ibs with constipation and diarrea but i am like you were i am in pain and always worried about an accedent but i have never accually had to go during sex or right after or gotten D from it or peed during it. But i guess i do need to relax if i wanna succesfully have intercourse. huh? is that right or did i miss understand?


----------



## amanda8

Well, you have to learn to relax all the time. Not just when you have sex. The muscles have to "relearn" what that is like. I'm not a doctor so I can't say whether you have PFD. The only way to know is by having the anorectal manectomy done. I was so skeptical when the doctor told me that I had PFD. I always thought you had to be incontinent with it, but that's not the case. Many many many women have it and don't even realize it. I guess it's due to childbirth and the fact that women tend to tense those muscles when they are anxious or stressed.Best thing to do - Kegels!! I do 60-80 per day and really focus on holding them for 10 seconds and then fully relaxing. I do them while sitting, standing, laying down...whenever I get a minute or two. I do about 10 at a time. It's really helped me strengthen my muscles and relax them when I need to


----------



## 20960

Hum interesting! Well thanks for the advise mabe it will help me! Thank you!! PFD isnt what these other women have is it??


----------



## amanda8

I have no idea. I just throw it out there because I had never heard of it and had no idea it could affect one's bowels. It's something to look into if nothing else is helping.


----------

